# Poetry?



## Ireth (Mar 28, 2012)

I was browsing through the portfolio section just now, and thinking of sharing some of my writings, but I don't know how to categorize it. Having a site dedicated to fantasy prose is all well and good, but is there a specific section of the site dedicated to sharing poems? There is one in particular I want to share -- it's quite lengthy, almost thrice as long as the character limit per post, but I can always find ways to break it up. ^^;


----------



## Ice Spider (Mar 28, 2012)

Good question - don't know if I'll have the courage to share my crappy poetry but I think it would be a great idea to have a section dedicated to this!


----------



## Ghost (Mar 28, 2012)

If you go to Portfolios > Portfolio Settings > Manage Categories (it's on the left in that little box) you can add your own portfolio category, like "Kickass Poetry" or whatever. Afterward, create a new post in the Portfolio and take a look under Additional Options. You'll be able to select Kickass Poetry as your category.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 28, 2012)

Oooh, awesome. Thanks, Ouro!


----------



## Ghost (Mar 28, 2012)

No problemo, Ireth. :wink:


----------



## Ireth (Mar 28, 2012)

I think I've had a problem. I accidentally made a post before I was finished making the category I wanted, and now I don't know how to a) categorize my uncategorized post, or b) delete my post so I can try again. >.>; Is there a way to do either of those?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 28, 2012)

Ireth said:


> I think I've had a problem. I accidentally made a post before I was finished making the category I wanted, and now I don't know how to a) categorize my uncategorized post, or b) delete my post so I can try again. >.>; Is there a way to do either of those?



You know, I did the same thing! The only way I can see to fix it is to copy the text, repost it in the folder you want and then erase the old post. 

However, I will say there really does need to be a move function because I am not the only blond who has or will do silly things like that.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

